# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  My dreams keep changing all the time. What is my dream sign?

## moe

I can't seem to find a dream sign.  Every dream I had for the past month and a half has been different.  I haven't done or seen one thing twice. How should I find a dream sign?


moe

----------


## Lowercase Society

Do you write down your dreams fully, in detail, and everything you FEEL also.

This could help, you might need 10 pages of dreams in full detail to find a dreamsign.

Just a note, dreamsigns dont work for me very well, i have never gained lucidity through a dreamsign.

----------


## moe

Yes I have this much recorded, even more.  Yet I can't find anything similar. I sometimes skip writing a dream because I already have plenty. Since you are not using your dream signs what are you using?

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by moe_
> *Yes I have this much recorded, even more.  Yet I can't find anything similar. I sometimes skip writing a dream because I already have plenty. Since you are not using your dream signs what are you using?*



Nothing, dreams have a distinctive _feel_ from the waking reality.

----------


## moe

You know, you are right about dreams feeling different, but I only realize that when I wake up.  Take for example the dream I had this morning.  I was flying all over the place.  I loved it.  I even almost crashed to the ground.  And I met with hundreds of Yemnees (why??  I have no idea), I insulted them, and nearly got  my ass kicked by a few hundred of them. Yet non of this stuff felt weird.  Not at all!!!

Oh well...

----------


## Umbrasquall

Just give it more time. Keep recording those dreams. I know of a few dream journal programs for the computer that automatically finds themes in your dreams so you might check those out. 

Also Lowercase is right, don't stress yourself if you can't find dreamsigns, its only one of the many methods to achieve lucidity.

----------


## Ev

Dreamsigns are very unpredictable - I know a dozen of my dreamsigns, yet I never become lucid when I see it. 

Try different methods - be aware of your surroundings, double check words, pictures, numbers, etc.. 
For example try looking at your watch, or ID.

----------


## moe

I read somewhere that when you do the check you have to ask yourself out loud if you are dreaming.  I thought I only had to think about it.  Does matter if it's a verbal check, or can it just be mental?

----------


## simplyresistable

i have never really bothered writing down my dreams

i got lucid once because i was in England in the dream but Australia in real life (i guess thats just a VERY obvious dream sign)

and another i met my bro in my dream and i told him to have a lucid dream, and he replied, why dont you have a lucid dream - so i did

most things that'll make you lucid are things like the sun being purple, or being in the middle of a fight to the death

----------


## Aphius

_Welcome to the forum simplyresistable!_  ::aphiusiscrazy:: 

You've posted a little, why not tell us about yourself in the newbie zone?

----------

